# so I have a ferret (neuter or not to neuter)



## starpiggies (Mar 23, 2014)

So I have a ferret a lovely male, he is great I have just the one because he was all they had and its alright because him and my small dog get on like a house on fire and play together anyway, I know what your gonna say always supervised and dogs are dangerous but Biggles was raised in a small house with a animal rescue, he has slept with rats, walked into a room with a escaped hamster on his back he is.... well unique.
Anyway thats not the problem the problem is neutering, there is ALOT of information out there, alot of people get it done for the smell and to create harmony in the house hold but I have one and I do this odd thing called cleaning so the smell doesn't bother me ferrets only really stink if you don't clean them out, also I have read that sometimes neutering can LEAD to cancer and complications so I am confused as hell so many people say get them done and yet others say don't I really dont want to put him at risk or through a op thats unnecessary.
What are your thoughts and if you could provide site links to any research so I can check it out to?
I found this "Spaying and neutering is not a good thing for ferrets as this leads to Adrenal cancer " hence my questioning.
and " non neutered ferrets do not get adrenal disease" http://www.gwexotics.com/wccms-resources/7/f/d/c/0e35972c-9c16-11e0-a685-0050568626ea.pdf


----------



## Lisa68 (Feb 26, 2013)

Good read, but I would still neauter there are positive and negatives to either way, like with most animals,

My personal preference is to have my boys done,


----------



## medusabites (Feb 22, 2014)

I amnot having him done instead I have asked my vet to look into ..... Implants
there is a new hormone implant that is now available 
FERRETS HEALTH UPDATE: NEW ALTERNATIVE TO SURGICAL NEUTERING IN BOTH JILLS & HOBS from Luc Van Dijck Veterinary Centre

no surgery but with the effects of neuturing ect, Oleg is only 11 weeks so I am ahead of the curve here worrying about it but I like to be prepared and the vet Vets4Pets - Vets4Pets Llanrumney Cardiff vet is looking into it for me such a awesome vet.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

How old is your ferret? I can assure you male ferrets in full season do smell it is nothing at all to do with how well they are cleaned out, in the wild a male ferret must smell as strong as he possibly can to attract females and leave marking on his territory. If your ferret is a kit then he wont smell until next year when he comes into season and starts to produce oils and become more smelly and sometimes males can become aggressive when in season. (sometimes you do get a male who wont smell much nor be aggressive) but its far better you be aware.

As for neutering where possible I leave my ferrets as nature intended as I feel ferrets are very sensitive animals and missing hormones can effect them greatly. In the males I have had to have castrated (Due to cancer of the testes) I have noticed they lost all muscle mass and became rather flabby. They don't tend to change their coats as well as the entire ferrets either. 

The few girls I have that are done, again for health reasons/rescues don't have as good a coat as the others yet they are all fed and treated the same and kept to normal lighting. 

My advice would be if at all possible keep him entire, but do watch him with the dog as when he comes into season he maybe come nippy.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

the implant I can't comment on as I feel this could mask adrenal anyway and not a lot is known about how the implant will effect ferrets as its fairly new. If at all possible I would leave ferrets entire. Adrenal is more common in USA because ferrets are kept indoors 99% of the time and ferrets are very sensitive to light.


----------



## starpiggies (Mar 23, 2014)

Oleg is 12 weeks old far to young to worry yet but I do like to research and plan well in advance when it comes to pets, as for neuturing and the implant I am leaving him, our dog is pretty good but when Oleg comes into season he can have quiet time when playing with the dogs locked out, he lives in my bedroom which has been ferret proofed ad has a large cage so the smell wont bother me its my gran I am worried about, she is the one who has been not keen on me getting a ferret because of the smell and I dont want him causing such a stink she makes me get rid of him, any and all suggestions on the reduce stink smell would be appreciated.
As for the cage comment I know people who have said all animals stink and it turns out not true when they are kept clean, thats the only reason I thought it would apply to ferrets, Olegs cage is fully wipe downable and his toys can be washed so if that will help, anyway thanks for your posts and I love your ferret pics I must say I had a good look to see if you had any.


----------



## starpiggies (Mar 23, 2014)

I spoke at length today to a vet, she is amazing and works at Vets4pets Llanrumney Cardiff, she told me the options the health risks and benefits, given Oleg lives alone, that the risks of adrenal cancer ect with getting him done are so high and only get higher with age. 
She told me about the implant that she had researched, that the implant came with its own set of problems and benefits, I also got to talk about yearly jabs ect.
Rather than advise me on what would make her money she told me the truth and said to let him have one season, if the smell was to much then the implant was safest but still had risks it has to be implanted just right and still requires aesthetic, we spoke for nearly a full half hour and I wasn't charged for it and we shared some animal stories, they really care more for the animal than profit, I love this vets and our dogs will now be going there despite it being some distance from our home.
I was really touched how she showed so much care and interest for olegs well being, as a result for now he will not be done and surgery is practically setting off a ticking bomb of cancer, so thank you all for the advice but I WONT be getting him done via surgery if at all.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh that's brilliant news that you have found an honest vet.  You wont know how much he will smell until he comes into season, I have some males who smell very little and some who smell stronger, but as I do have entire girls this wont help the boys staying not as smelly. 

I have noticed if a ferret sleeps on materiel bedding they tend to smell more because as they sleep on it and keep going back the smell gets in the fabric. I use a paper bedding made from teabag off cuts as I find this soaks up the natural oils they make and is easily changed/disposed of. 

What colour is your little man?


----------



## starpiggies (Mar 23, 2014)

he is stunning like a Siamese cat


----------



## Lisa68 (Feb 26, 2013)

He's lovely


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

he is a sandy Mitt,  Lovely boy


----------



## starpiggies (Mar 23, 2014)

awww thanks I was wondering and he is a sweety, I love the little one he bairly spends any time in his cage I work from home looking after my grandparents, so he can be out all day.
He loves playing with our dog, he chases our little terrier and then he chases him its really cute.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Awwww he looks like he is very happy, he sounds like he has a fantastic life.


----------



## starpiggies (Mar 23, 2014)

I had a CD playing in the background so copyright killed the audio which is sad cause he was making cute peeps.


----------

